# Issues with HTV



## TJPrintsBL (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi guys, 

I'm new here so just a quick detail, I set up my business in March (Just before Covid shut me back down!  ) Since restrictions have been lifted slightly here in the UK I have grown busier and busier!

The issue is I'm having a few problems with HTV peeling from garments after printing. 

I'm using the Cricut Easy Press 2 as I read this was a really good heat press. 

I get my HTV from MDP in the UK. 

I guess my question is: Is the Cricut Easy Press actually as good as I was told or am I better using a traditional Heat Press (Swing away or Clamshell)

Thanks in advance 

-TJ


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
The Cricut is better than an iron, but not as good as a proper heatpress. The decision between swingaway or clamshell is down to your available space. Swingaway is better, but needs more than double the space. What is your budget?

In this case peeling is probably due to lack of pressure, but can sometimes be due to to much ot to little heat &/or wrong pressing time.


MDP HTV is pretty good stuff. What one are you using? Hotflex is 'hot peel' and MDP Flex is 'cold peel'. If you try to peel 'cold peel' while hot then you will loosen the vinyl from the shirt (and vice versa, to a lesser extent).


----------



## TJPrintsBL (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi Pat, 

Thank you for the reply. 

I'm using the HotFlex and peeling straight away. Following the instructions for temps and press time. 
I'd imagine the issue is the pressure as its naturally difficult to gauge. 

With regards to space, the clamshell is going to be the only viable option. I've seen them priced starting at £150, but I'd imagine these are just the cheap ones that aren't going to last 2 minutes. 

I'd probably be looking to spend around £200 or so if it means I'm going to get consistent presses. 

Do you have any recommendations? 

Thanks again,
TJ


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

TJPrintsBL said:


> .
> I'd imagine the issue is the pressure as its naturally difficult to gauge.
> 
> 
> ...



The pressure needed for HTV is far higher than you can consistently apply by hand.


£200 is a difficult price to recommend anything. Some presses at that price work well, but it is entirely luck of the draw. You could buy two the same and one will work for years the other won't.


If you buy from a reputable seller , with decent aftersales support, then a £200 press will get you in the business, as long as you have enough spare cash to replace it at short notice if it goes wrong.


----------



## TJPrintsBL (Jul 1, 2020)

I thought as much with the pressure. 

Do you think if I was to get one with decent aftercare (incase of faults) it'd get my by whilst using the money from the business to save for a better quality one?

Sorry for all the questions, I just want to make sure I succeed in this with the right equipment.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

TJPrintsBL said:


> Do you think if I was to get one with decent aftercare (incase of faults) it'd get my by whilst using the money from the business to save for a better quality one?
> 
> .



It makes sense to do that. 

If you buy on your credit card (not debit card, and *not* through a paypal payments gateway) you will be covered by the Consumer Credit Act. That means that the credit card company is jointly and severally liable for any defects of products over £100. If the seller goes missing or refuses to reply you can claim from the credit card company.


----------



## TJPrintsBL (Jul 1, 2020)

I'll have a look at different options online around the £200-£300 mark and pay with CC.

Thanks for your help, it's much appreciated.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i don't know what pat knows for your region

here is one from ink experts for 329
or this one for 189

here is what looks like a cheper chinese press from a uk co. (contact for price)
but at least this place has a 12 month warranty,
and by the end of the warranty you should have socked enough away for a decent press (press-merch/adkins???)


here are a couple from gumtree, are they a decent site?
i like gum, and i like trees, but maybe the combination will give me a tummy-ache???

here 

another from gumtree (new) here
this is a europa press, check their link here for more info and maybe contact them for distributors/msrp's


----------



## TJPrintsBL (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks for the links. 

I had a look at a few youtube reviews and shopped around the net and decided on the Bluewave HPC380 with 1 year warranty. 
It's around my budget and as you said by the time the 1 year is up, i'll have put enough aside to purchase a better quality press. 

Thanks again for all the help from you both


----------



## lucyanneperrin (Feb 9, 2021)

Hello, I have just joined this forum, and was hoping for some guidance with regards to printing HTV onto a canvas tote (I apologise if I am on the wrong thread) 
I have attached a picture of how the transfers are coming out. Very frustrating. I am currently washing the totes to see if that makes a difference. Also, my pressing machine only goes to 200 degrees Celsius. Is that not hot enough? 
Would appreciate any advice. TIA


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

Yea, wrong thread. 

Maybe an expert here will recognize what's going on here, but it looks pretty strange to me. 

This is after press, but before peel? 
What's going on with the left side where is looks like fabric torn down the side after press? 
200C is MORE than hot enough, what temp and how long are you pressing? What about pressure? (What press are you using, hand iron?
What type of HTV? 
Is the tote cotton?


----------



## lucyanneperrin (Feb 9, 2021)

TeedUp said:


> Yea, wrong thread.
> 
> Maybe an expert here will recognize what's going on here, but it looks pretty strange to me.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. 


Yes, the is after press, and is ha[peneing when trying to remove the backing layer from the transfer sheet.
I tore it with a knife that I used to try and remove the excess.
Pressing at 200C for 60 secs with a heat press.
The HTV that I am using is a brand called Jolees Boutique - Easy Image in Light.
Yes, the totes are 100% cotton.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

lucyanneperrin said:


> The HTV that I am using is a brand called Jolees Boutique - Easy Image in Light.


This isn't vinyl. It is inkjet transfer paper.

Since this paper is designed to be applied with an iron, I suspect you are pressing with too high a temperature. Does the instructions that came with the paper say what setting to use for a heat press?


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

lucyanneperrin said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> 
> Yes, the is after press, and is ha[peneing when trying to remove the backing layer from the transfer sheet.
> ...


I did quick search and didn't see exact temperature instructions for "Easy Image in Light", which I think is a failure on their part. It says highest iron setting, seems to me it depends on your iron?
Products - Jolee's Easy Image
But it is a transfer paper and NOT HTV.
Check with them for full application temperature instructions for the product, and double check your heat press settings, 200C (392F) seems high, it looks to me you are burning it. Also, what are you using as a cover sheet, is part of that sticking down, or is that just the transfer paper that looks burnt?

EDIT:
Another thought is that your heat press thermostat is not accurate, and significantly hotter, you might want to check it with a IR gun or temp strips.

I didn't see @splathead 's post just before this one.


----------



## lucyanneperrin (Feb 9, 2021)

splathead said:


> This isn't vinyl. It is inkjet transfer paper.
> 
> Since this paper is designed to be applied with an iron, I suspect you are pressing with too high a temperature. Does the instructions that came with the paper say what setting to use for a heat press?


Thank you for your reply.

The paper did not come with any kind of instructions. 

I have used the paper on t shirts with the heat press and it has worked fine, hence I thought it would be ok on canvas.

I have ordered Neenah 3G Jet Opaque paper, I imagine this will be better suited? 

Thank you again for your help.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

lucyanneperrin said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> The paper did not come with any kind of instructions.
> 
> ...


I would test another sheet on that ruined tote at a lower temperature. Like 350F (175C) for 30 seconds.

If you are buying transfer paper for these same colored totes, you're better off with Neenah Jet Pro Soft Stretch (for lights). 3G will give you a white background.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

3g is for darks and is the opposite of jpss - jetpro sofstretch (or jolee's for lights), you do not print in mirror
as the material is removed from the backing paper and then sits on top of the substrate pre-press

i would not recommend it for a canvas tote of this color as jpss is far superior

oddly enough i have used jolee's for lights on canvas material (not quite as thick as tote material)
it was for labels on quilts that were to be washed only once (comfort for hospice patients then given to family)

for jolee's 375f for 30 secs with heavy pressure, peel warm to touch and then cover with parchment paper and re-press for 12secs

but you should switch to jpss if you are selling these totes or t-shirts, then same settings as above except do a hot peel and re-press


----------



## lucyanneperrin (Feb 9, 2021)

into the T said:


> 3g is for darks and is the opposite of jpss - jetpro sofstretch (or jolee's for lights), you do not print in mirror
> as the material is removed from the backing paper and then sits on top of the substrate pre-press
> 
> i would not recommend it for a canvas tote of this color as jpss is far superior
> ...


Thank you so much for your message. I took your advice and used the Jet Pro SS paper, it worked better on totes but didn't work at all on t shirts (see pic attached) I used heat of 175c and pressed for 30 sec with teflon paper.
On the image you can see that the bottom text I used the jpss paper and it did not take at all, then the above was with 3G jet opaque which is no good for white t shirts. I would greatly appreciate your help again. Its so frustrating!


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

What type of ink are you using - dye, or pigment?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

lucyanneperrin said:


> Thank you so much for your message. I took your advice and used the Jet Pro SS paper, it worked better on totes but didn't work at all on t shirts (see pic attached) I used heat of 175c and pressed for 30 sec with teflon paper.
> On the image you can see that the bottom text I used the jpss paper and it did not take at all, then the above was with 3G jet opaque which is no good for white t shirts. I would greatly appreciate your help again. Its so frustrating!


It looks like either no enough pressure or not peeling hot?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

well if it worked on totes then it will work on tee's, so it must be something in your procedure

ditch the teflon as it monkeys with the heat getting to the paper and the garment
you don't even need it on the initial press, as the jpss has a paper backing already attached
i do a second press for 10-12 secs and cover with parchment paper (baking paper without wax), follow instructions below for tee's

use a smaller design and print multiples on the same page with different settings for testing (including wash/dry)
so print one, put the jpss back in the printer, copy the design and move it to the right or below of the first design and delete the first design, then print again with different settings

add text underneath each re-print with each difference (saturation, profile, etc.), including how you are going to press/peel (time, pressure, etc.), or you will forget which design was what

then when pressing make sure you use the the same garment as you are selling, and don't press the individual designs twice (meaning keep the previously pressed designs off the platen when pressing new designs)

try to get the tee to stretch and stay in place by friction on the bottom platen, esp 100% cotton (you should be using 50/50 blends for jpss on tee's)
you want a good embed of the ink, so it never cracks and has minimal fading for your customers (see below image, that pic is after 30+ wash/dry cycles and you can see the fibers fuzzing-out)

JPSS Procedure

pre-heat heat press to 375f (190c)
place garment on the lower platen and lint roller it
pre-press garment for 5 secs (rest upper platen on garment)
place jpss on garment and using the heaviest pressure you can muster without breaking yourself or the heat press, close heat press for 30 seconds
open heat press and *immediately peel from the upper left corner to the bottom right corner, as close to the garment as possible, then lightly stretch the garment horizontally and vertically a few times
cover design with parchment paper and re-press for 10 secs, open press, remove parchment paper immediately and lightly stretch while hot again
do not wash for 24 hours

*** if you find it too hot to peel immediately, remove garment from press and let it sit till it is luke warm, then peel
do not stretch, place back on the press, cover with parchment paper and re-press for 12 secs, then remove parchment and lightly stretch while hot ***


----------



## lucyanneperrin (Feb 9, 2021)

webtrekker said:


> What type of ink are you using - dye, or pigment?


I am printing off of an inkjet printer.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

lucyanneperrin said:


> I am printing off of an inkjet printer.


Yes, but is the printer using dye or pigment inks? There's a big difference.


----------



## lucyanneperrin (Feb 9, 2021)

webtrekker said:


> What type of ink are you using - dye, or pigment?


The black cartridge is pigment based and the tri-colour is dye based.


----------

